# Sarah Palin will eat you!



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are a couple of shots of my neighbor's yard haunt. He imagined Sarah Palin as a giant spider, complete w/ beehive-ish hairdo, hockey stick and Joe Sixpack in her clutches. I'm not really a fan of politicizing Halloween, but people really seem to enjoy this display.

Check it out...
http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/11/sarah-palin-will-eat-you.html


----------

